# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  زنگ بزنید برای رسیدگی به ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها خوبین ؟ 
من امروز زنگ زدم به اموزش و پرورش منو وصل کردن به جاهای مختلف و شماره های مختلف دادن بهم 
اون عاقا که اطلاعاتش نسبت به بقیه کاملتر بود گفت بخشنامه نیومده ولی وزیر چون دستور داده دارن روش کار میکننهمش میگفت انشالله که به خرداد میرسه معلوم نیست نگفت که حتما میرسه یکیشونم میگفت اینجور که اینا گرفتن اصلا نمیرسه باز شماها زنگ بزنین هرچی بیشتر بهشون زنگ بخوره شاید بیشتر تاثیر کنه و کار سریعتر انجام بشه 
همشم بگین جوونیمون رفت و بدبخت شدیم و ازین حرفا :Yahoo (4):  البته واقعا جوونیم داره میره 

88381030

82285010 (این عاقا اطلاعاتش از بقیه کاملتر بود و پاسخگو همین ترمیم هستش)

----------


## quf

ترمیم معدل

----------


## mpaarshin

> ترمیم معدل


میدونم بزار اینم باشه بچه ها جدی تر شن اون شماره پایینی که من گذاشتم رو نزاشتی عاخه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

اگربخوان برگزارکنن برگزارمیکن .نخوانم برگزارنمیکنن

----------


## quf

> اگربخوان برگزارکنن برگزارمیکن .نخوانم برگزارنمیکنن


درسته ولی اگه ببینن طرفداراش زیاده زودتر پیگیری میکنن

----------


## Dr.Naser

اینجوری باشه من از ایران میرم😊😊

----------


## BacheMosbat

پیگیریا الکی کاری بخوانو انجام میدم همونطور که تو پذیرش دانشگاه یکی با پنج هزار منطقه دو هیچی نرسوند !! یکیم با بیست هزار رفت علوم ازمایشگاهی و ... 
اونا هرچی باب میلیشون باشه انجام میدن هرچند خودم سمت ترمیم نمیرم ولی شمام الکی اینقد زنگ نزنید اونا هرکاری دلشون بخواد میکنن به حرف بقیه نیستن

----------


## quf

کسی زنگ نزده دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## drmoslem

ولی به نظر من به احتمال 80 درصد اصلا این طرح هیچ وقت اجرا نمیشه چون
 اونها اگه بخوان ترمیم بزارن دیگه مسئله امتحان نهایی بی معنی میشه و تاثیرش بی معنی

----------


## mpaarshin

> ولی به نظر من به احتمال 80 درصد اصلا این طرح هیچ وقت اجرا نمیشه چون
>  اونها اگه بخوان ترمیم بزارن دیگه مسئله امتحان نهایی بی معنی میشه و تاثیرش بی معنی


خب این طرح فقط واسه فار غالتحصیلان هستش و یک بار همش حق شرکت هست و نمرات سنجش فقط تغییر میکنن نه معدل به امضای رییس جمهورم دراومده و یک قانون شده موج منفی ندین خواهشا

----------


## Unknown Soldier

محض اطلاع دوستان رئیس جمهور پیج داره تو توئیتر
ادرسشم hassanrouhani@ یا rouhani_ir@ هستش.بنظر من اینطوری عمل کنیم بهتره . این برادرمون وزیر آموزش پرورش خستس میفهمی خسسسسته!!

----------


## afshar

سلام دوستان جوان و عزیز 
چشم مان به این اجرایی شدن ترمیم معدل از اول هم آب نمیخورد
مستنداتش هم از شهریور در سایت و انجمن کنکور بود ... و حالا با دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای تاثیر 25 درصدی کنکور این خداقل امید هم کور شد و رفت تا کنکور 96 شااااید ...
از طرف خودم دلم برای کنکوریها می سوزه که چرا انقرد راحت موش آزمایشگاهی شدند و با احساسات آنها بازی شد ...

حرف های خودم در شهریور .... یادش بخیر

جای این سوال ها  از این مسئول گرامی خالیست که آیا می توان در خلال تمرکز به روی امتحانات  نوبت اول دانش آموزان چهارم متوسط در دی ماه از آنها امتحان نهایی سوم برای  طرح ترمیم معدل هم گرفت ؟اگر  امتحانات نهایی مجدد (ترمیم معدل) در خرداد 95 برگزار شود ، با در نظر  گرفتن زمان تصحیح اوراق و وقت اعتراض نمرات و ... آیا می توان نمرات را به  موقع به سازمان محترم سنجش  ارسال کرد، تا با تراز بندی و نرمالاسیون تاثیر n درصدی ریز نمرات کتبی  نهایی را مشخص کرد ؟ اگر پاسخ بلی است ، پس چرا تایید نمرات نهایی کنکوری  ها هرسال چندماه زودتر از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اتفاق میفتد و سال گذشته  برای اولین بار برای ثبت و ضبط بهتر نمرات نهایی کنکوری ها و الکترونیکی  کردن مستندات امتحانات نهایی ، ثبت نام کنکور به پایان بهمن موکول شد ؟


*پرونده ویژه :*

ابهامات و سوالت اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل نهایی سوم دبیرستان از زبان استاد افشار مشاهده کنید

----------


## biology115

... تو این سیستم آموزشی   :Yahoo (19):  :29:  :13: :troll (1):

----------


## drmoslem

بالاخره توکلی نظرش عوض شد بعد از دریافت superman punch

----------


## quf

> بالاخره توکلی نظرش عوض شد بعد از دریافت superman punch


واقعا خسته نباشی
به قوله خودت عجب!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

من زنگ زدم گفتن بخش نامه نیومده

----------


## quf

> من زنگ زدم گفتن بخش نامه نیومده


خب راس میگن نیومده!!!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> خب راس میگن نیومده!!!


خب کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## quf

> خب کی میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟


میاد نگران نباش خیلیا میگن نمیاد ولی خواهد آمد

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> میاد نگران نباش خیلیا میگن نمیاد ولی خواهد آمد


من میخام کنکور96بدم .میخام خردادترمیم معدل شیمی وفیزیک شرکت کنم وباخیال راحت  ازتابستون وبشینم درس بخونم

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام دوستان جوان و عزیز 
> چشم مان به این اجرایی شدن ترمیم معدل از اول هم آب نمیخورد
> مستنداتش هم از شهریور در سایت و انجمن کنکور بود ... و حالا با دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای تاثیر 25 درصدی کنکور این خداقل امید هم کور شد و رفت تا کنکور 96 شااااید ...
> از طرف خودم دلم برای کنکوریها می سوزه که چرا انقرد راحت موش آزمایشگاهی شدند و با احساسات آنها بازی شد ...
> 
> حرف های خودم در شهریور .... یادش بخیر
> 
> جای این سوال ها  از این مسئول گرامی خالیست که آیا می توان در خلال تمرکز به روی امتحانات  نوبت اول دانش آموزان چهارم متوسط در دی ماه از آنها امتحان نهایی سوم برای  طرح ترمیم معدل هم گرفت ؟اگر  امتحانات نهایی مجدد (ترمیم معدل) در خرداد 95 برگزار شود ، با در نظر  گرفتن زمان تصحیح اوراق و وقت اعتراض نمرات و ... آیا می توان نمرات را به  موقع به سازمان محترم سنجش  ارسال کرد، تا با تراز بندی و نرمالاسیون تاثیر n درصدی ریز نمرات کتبی  نهایی را مشخص کرد ؟ اگر پاسخ بلی است ، پس چرا تایید نمرات نهایی کنکوری  ها هرسال چندماه زودتر از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اتفاق میفتد و سال گذشته  برای اولین بار برای ثبت و ضبط بهتر نمرات نهایی کنکوری ها و الکترونیکی  کردن مستندات امتحانات نهایی ، ثبت نام کنکور به پایان بهمن موکول شد ؟
> 
> ...


خب واسه خودتون میدوزین و میبافینا بزار بیان بگن واسه خرداد اجرا نمیشه بعد بیاین انقدر مطمئن بگین احتمال اینکه خرداد اجرا بشه بالاست شاید شماها هم جزو افرادی هستی که ازین طرح ضرر خواهی دید که انقدر مطمئن میگی اجرا نمیشه

----------


## biology115

بچه ها دیگه به خواب ببینید که تاثیر معدل رو بردارن ...

در ضمن قانون گند تاثیر معدل تقصیر خدایی و توکلی نیست ، کلا سازمان سنجش مخالفه تاثیر معدله

همش تقصیر سیستم آموزش و رنجشه ، همه آتیشا از گور عمادی بلند میشه ...

----------


## eli94

استارتر خیلی نمیشناسمت ولی تو تاپیکای مختلف دیدم که در مورد ترمیم معدل خیلی صحبت میکنی و مضطربی که ب خرداد میرسه یا نه؟

الان میدونی چقدر داری زمانو از دست میدی برا کنکورت؟
  میدونی انقدر به حاشیه چسبیدی از اصل ماجرا دور افتادی.. نه فقط شما ..همه بچه ها..حتی اون اقا یاسینی که معدل 19 داره و نگران 2تا 18تو کارنامشه ..اقا یاسین اگه نوشتمو مخونی برو زیستو بازکن فصل 6سال دومو بخون بعد تست بزن ببین اصلاقلم تو دستت حرکت میکنه یا نه...بعد بیا نگران 2تا 18 تو کارنامت باشه..فک نکن وقت زیادی داری شما رشتت ریاضی بوده بخودت بیا...بجای نگران 2تا 18تو کارنامت زیستو بگیر دستت شروع کن بخوندن..

استارتر بخدا 2 ماه دیگه حسرت میخوری..

الان شروع نکنید بخدا قسم امکان نداره از ماه دیگه شروع کنید و پزشکی قبول شید..یعنی از محالات از اسفند بخونی قبول شید



ببین من نمیخام شعار بدم  میدونم معدل پایین خیییلی سخته قبولی ولی ایا بهتر نیست بجای فکر کردن ب ترمیم این 6ماهو درس بخونید؟؟

چه فایده داره فک کردن ب چیزی که تو توش هیچ نقشی نداری..کسی دیگه ای قراره تصمیم بگیره

سرنوشت شماها تو سرنوشت من هیچ تاثیری  نداره نه بدبختیتون نه خوشبختیتون..ولی حیفه  دارین با زندگیتون بازی میکنین

استارتر عذر میخوام اگه دخالت کردم ولی همش بخاطر خودتونه

اوه اوه چقد حرف زدم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mpaarshin

up

----------


## Mostafa7

کل ایرانم که زنگ بزنن به هیچ جاشون نیست 
خیالتون تخت !

----------


## mpaarshin

بیا بالا

----------


## biology115

به خدا اگه از اون زمانی که خبرشو اعلام کردن

روزی یه بیل از کوه دماوند جابجا کرده بودن تا الان تموم شده بود ...

برای این مسولین از کوه جابجا کردن هم سخت تره ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> به خدا اگه از اون زمانی که خبرشو اعلام کردن
> 
> روزی یه بیل از کوه دماوند جابجا کرده بودن تا الان تموم شده بود ...
> 
> برای این مسولین از کوه جابجا کردن هم سخت تره ...


من زنگ میزنم میگم اقا تحریمارو برداشتن قرارداد ایرباس بسته شد برجام به فرجام رسید این ترمیم نمرات کوفتی ما یه بخشنامش مگه چیه اخه
ببین واسه اینا کاری نداره فقط جزو اولویتاشون نیست

----------


## idealist

*دلتون خوشه ها اینا تو اداره نشستن اونجا دارن  چایی میخورن هار هار میخندن اصن به تخ*شونم نیست من و شما به گ*ا بریم*

----------


## biology115

> *دلتون خوشه ها اینا تو اداره نشستن اونجا دارن  چایی میخورن هار هار میخندن اصن به تخ*شونم نیست من و شما به گ*ا بریم*


دیگه خسته شدم ...

 :13:

----------


## mpaarshin

up

----------


## nacli

دوستان لطفا همگی فردا تماس بگیرید و پافشاری کنید بلکه ب خرداد 95 برسه. فقط لطفا اگه تماس گرفتیم، فیلم بازی نکنیم ک آی تصادف کردم آی مریض بودم . چون اونا هم گاگول نیستن و نتیجه ی عکس میده این کار

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*خبر فوری :*طی گزارش دریافتی از سرویس اطلاعات و اخبار در خصوص الغا تاثیر مستقیم 25% سوابق تحصیلی همینک کیمیا اعلام کرده در این رابطه برای روشن شدن اوضاع آماده مذاکره با اعضای کمسیون آموزش،تحقیقات علوم و فناوری مجلس شورای اسلامی است.*
*

----------

